# the future is here



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 40996&rd=1

scroll down and read the hunt description, I wonder how high the fence is :eyeroll:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I am going to email him and ask how high it is. I'll let you know his response.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

WTF? uke: uke: You have got to be kidding me. Guaranteed? How do you guarrante a shot at a deer? He must be on about 2 acres of land, tied to a tree. Bidding is at $7,100. I don't see why someone would do this.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

All i can say is wow.........This is not hunting.What kind of person would cage up a deer and let you come shoot it? People like this give US hunters a bad reputation.

:******: :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I can't believe that people actually are bidding on that. 


> We have over 50 deer to _*choose*_ from! But for this hunt you will be guarenteed this monster 220 class buck with 2 drops!!!


Sounds like the have a bunch of deer penned up that you can shoot at...
uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PIMPING Deer! :eyeroll: :******: uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Why would you want to do that? The "hunting" is what makes it fun! :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Unbelievable... first I laughed, then I think what a bunch of losers they must be to come up with something like that. I want to get a hold of that guy who bid $7100.00 and sell him a few things too!!! What a sucker..oops!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> PIMPING Deer! :eyeroll: :ticked: uke:


I thought the exact same thing, sounds like they are running a brothel.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

> We have over 50 deer to choose from!


If you don't like the one you see just go over to next cage and shoot that one in the corner. uke:


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

I would love to hear the story from the guy who wins this auction. 
"ya I shot this one in ohio from about ten feet he had his head in a feed trough so it was a difficult shot but I dropped him with one shot through the heart" :thumb:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

wow... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :******: :******: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I am so sick of these preserve kills! May as well just shoot a tame cow! No sport to this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Things like this just give the anti's more fodder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Any idiot that would buy this is not welcome to hunt with me! :******:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Bob,

I gotta ask, how did you find that??

Can't believe someone would pay $7k for that...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nate, I was looking at a traditional bow hunting forum. I now hunt all big game and turkeys with a longbow, have pretty much given up rifles although I still will hunt with a rifle I don't have anything against it I just think the bows more fun... anyway they had a comment and a link to it. Their comments were similar to what we have here, disgust. I just love to expose the commercial hunting crowd for what they are every chance I get. The guiding industry is slowly destroying hunting and it makes me sick.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I would like to say that I can understand how this happens. That doesn't make me any less disgusted by the LACK of sport involved, or the brutality of it. But in this age of Instant Gratification where too many people have too much money and too little understanding of the real value of doing the work ourselves, yes, I can believe it. This may be somebody who has never had a mentor in hunting and has never learned the values in fair chase hunting, maybe he works 86 hours every week and simply doesn't have the time to hunt reasonably. I suppose I should have a little compassion for someone I truly can't understand, but it's tough.


----------



## defendthehunt (Dec 11, 2004)

Next thing you know they will be talking about 'free-range' deer in Ohio....You would think they would be smart enough to take a picture that did not show the large HOLDING PEN in the background. :******:

I guess they finally bred a bigger deer in the pens, so it is time to kill of the inferior stock. :evil:

I think the story would go something like "I had to be careful to not shoot BOb while he hand fed this buck as I shot 'em;."


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Check out all the other crap this guy has got for sale :eyeroll: uke:

Item Title PayPal Price Bids Time Left 
Codd Marble Bottle RARE NO RESERVE $0.99 
1 27m

Hot Rod Cafe Varsity Jacket Large XL $5 Ship NO RESERVE $19.99 
- 27m

Duke Wool Varsity Jacket L Large $5 Shipping NO RESERVE $19.99 
- 27m

Duke Wool Varsity Jacket XL Large $5 Shipping NO RESV $19.99 
- 27m

Radio Flyer like Berlin Flyer Amish Wooden Wagon NO RES $58.99 
- 27m

2 Stangl Cups Fruit Design $9.99 
- 27m

Japanese Incense Burner RARE MINT $0.99 
- 27m

Chinese Snuff Bottle RARE MINT NO RESERVE $0.99 
- 27m

Pittsburgh The Burgh Pullover Windbreaker L NO RESERVE $19.99 
- 27m

Ronnie Milsap 40 #1 Hits 2 CD Set RARE NO RESERVE $26.00 
10 27m

Fuji League Road Cycle Bike Bicycle NO RESERVE $162.00 
18 27m

Amish Handmade Oak State Quarter Map w/Quarters NO RESV $229.99 
- 27m

2 Stangl Dinner Plates Fruit NO RESERVE $8.26 
4 27m

Nirvana With The Lights Out Box Set NEW NO RESERVE $34.50 
14 27m

Pittsburgh The Burgh Pullover Windbreaker XL NO RESERVE $19.99 
1 27m

Carnival Glass Bowl Fenton ? Northwood ? Millersbug ? $12.51 
6 27m

Nike Womens MCS Shoes Size 10 NIB NO RESERVE $1.75 
2 1d 00h 12m

* 130 140 Whitetail Deer Hunt Guaranteed Guided NO RESV $1,525.00 *
18 1d 00h 12m

Fenton Basket Weave Ruffled Edge Bowl NO RESERVE $1.04 
2 1d 00h 13m

8 Stangl Saucers Plates Fruit Pattern NO RESERVE $9.99 
- 1d 00h 27m

Stangl Vegetable Serving Dish Fruit Design NO RESERVE $14.99 
- 1d 00h 27m

Texas Instruments TI-83 Graphing Calculator TI83 $5.50 
6 1d 00h 27m

Tektronix Phaser 340 color printer NO RESERVE $0.99 
- 1d 00h 27m

* 220 Buck Whitetail Deer Hunt Guaranteed Guided NO RESV *

:lame:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Sick to my stomach even thinking that someone is selling a deer on the internet for 7600 dollars. How xxxxxxx insane is that? uke: uke: This deer is locked in a fence while people are bidding on his head on the world wide web. uke: uke: No words to even describe how I feel about this.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm still shaking my head at this :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I think the story would go something like "I had to be careful to not shoot BOb while he hand fed this buck as I shot 'em;."


Thats a good idea please don't shoot ol'Bob :lol: :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOOhhhh boy, there is now a buy now option for $23,999.00


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

uke:

The first thing that came to my mind after looking at the link, was walking through the Dakota Zoo in Bismarck with a deer rifle. What a joke. The really sad part, though, is someone will most likely buy into this load of crap. :eyeroll:

Here is another one the same guy is selling: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 33189&rd=1

He has 18 bids on this one! Unreal.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I propose that one of the members here purchases said "hunt" and tasers the "guide" when he gets there.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Of course there is a high fence. The guy already knows that.
The guy buying knows it too.

There are buffalo hunts which amount to about as much also.
Thing is that I dont see that it is much different than if you buy a beef or a hog from a farmer and kill it yourself.
Just because it is a deer doesnt make it "special".
I just had some domesticated (yeah like you can do that) buffalo a couple of days ago. Somebody killed it.
A critter is a critter.

If the guy raises a bunch of nice deer and basically sells the heads for 28 grand or whatever...more power to him. Of course, he shouldnt bill it as a hunt as that gives real hunting a bad name but other than that, it doesnt really bother me.
It isnt a lot different than todays common practice of QDM as far as that goes. 
If I manage my land for big bucks, with food plots to hold them keep people off etc... and lease the property to a trophy hunter, the only thing missing is the fence and if I do it right, the fence is inconseqential.
Im selling a head.
Canadian guides do this, and bait, and make guarentees of success.

Hummm...right or wrong?
I guess I wouldnt consider myself much of a hunter if I ever needed a guide in the first place, but it has been going on for ages.

Its not like the angus in the chute has a sporting chance either and I have no qualms about paying for that.
If somebody is stupid enough to pay that much for a head, so what?
Said person must be a real loser but losers buying their manhood is nothing new.
I know several guys who buy 4 wheelers and snowmobiles and big 4x4 trucks and boats mainly because it makes them look like super sportsmen.

What? Nobody buys certain sporting goods with half a thought in the back of your mind about how it will make you look?

The "hunt" part of this is a poor choice of words.
If he said "come and kill this monster in a pen for X- amount of money"
Id have no problem with it at all.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Do they put them in the record books? Hopefully 'to hunt' still has something to do with fair chase. :roll:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

As far as I know Pope & Young, And Boone do not allow high fence or captive hunts into the official records.

Bob


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The thing that really gets to me, other than the immorality of the thing, is that you just know that whoever buys the deer is going to have him mounted and displayed prominantly so all his buddies can see what a "great hunter' he is. I know a guy who recently built a huge edition on to his house just to display all "his" trophies. Yeah, they're his, he bought and paid for 'em. The four sheep in "his" grand slam, cougar, bobcat, bear, elk.......really it's just sad. Having too much money has turned otherwise normal people into ego-stroking liars. Pardon me while I go have a good cry about what our word is turning into.  Burl


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Regarding the record books...
There ought to be a giant "*" next to anything shot with a guide, outfitter or on a "ranch" set up for whitetail hunting.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

This becomes a controversial point right about now. Many places if you go out of state, you are required to have a guide. There are many levels of guiding. "There's your mountain, go hunt." to "I've been scouting for weeks and have a good one spotted for you in this area." I am trying to work up a moose hunt in New Hampshire. I certainly don't have the time to go up there and do an adequate job of scouting. I'll need big time help when I get there. I'm sure there must be a line somewhere. I think it's safe to say these guys selling the trophy deer have crossed it. But, exactly where was it? If the fenced areas were bigger? If the deer weren't bred to be a trophy? If they received money for hunting private land? I agree, this one sucks, but where is the line?


----------

